# Cutting your dogs hair?



## LuvMyHavanese

Has anyone here tried to cut your Havs hair on their entire body? Whether it be with scissors or clippers?I would love to know how it turned out:Cry: & if you have pics! I have been tempted to scissor cut Tripp's hair but i am not sure yet. I am to scared he will look like :mullet: . His coat is so gorgeous but im afraid it wont grow back the same.


----------



## Doggie Nut

Well, since I'm not good with my hands i wouldn't touch Valentino with as they say "A 10 ft. pole"!!!:jaw: :biggrin1:


----------



## Thumper

How much are you thinking of cutting off, Shannon? If you are only cutting a few inches or trimming parts straight, maybe you could do it yourself? I cut my own hair all the time! lol

I don't think I would be able to keep Gucci still enough for me to cut her fur! lol, I can barely get the brush through it all once a day.

oh, and....btw, thanks for cursing me with a MATT! LOL, Yesterday, after I was joking about having the only Hav that didn't matt, I found one! Right by her NOSE! Egads! It was a PAIN to get out, and she was NOT happy about me trying to brush it out, she was whimpering, so I had to pick the whole matt out with my fingers. 

So it has begun........... :frusty: 

Kara


----------



## LuvMyHavanese

Thumperlove said:


> oh, and....btw, thanks for cursing me with a MATT! LOL, Yesterday, after I was joking about having the only Hav that didn't matt, I found one! Right by her NOSE! Egads! It was a PAIN to get out, and she was NOT happy about me trying to brush it out, she was whimpering, so I had to pick the whole matt out with my fingers.
> 
> So it has begun........... :frusty:
> 
> Kara


ound: :laugh: :bounce: ound: :laugh: :bounce: ound: :laugh: :bounce:


----------



## LuvMyHavanese

Um, i guess that wasnt nice of me Kara. I was REALLY hoping you had the only non matting Hav out there. :biggrin1:


----------



## Thumper

:hurt: :Cry: :Cry: :lalala: :hurt:



It's okay, I do completely BLAME you for the matt though! LOL But, I have been a little obsessive/compulsive about checking for more matts since then! I keep feeling for them. I think I'll order even MORE conditioning sprays. I really don't want them to get out of hand and end up having to whack all her fur off 

Thanks for the laugh, meanie! ound: 

Kara


----------



## LuvMyHavanese

Kara, i saw that mink oil link you posted. Is it supposed to help with matts? & does it smell good?


----------



## Thumper

Well,

I will say that i didn't spray the mink oil on her face and that's where I found the matt!? I may use my fingers and start putting it on her face.

I didn't find a matt anywhere where I used it, but I'll give it a few more weeks to make sure. I think she is starting to blow coat. I'm noticing more hair in the brush after I brush her, and alot of *new growth* looking at her skin.

Time will tell!  

I think I'm going to order the ice on ice spray too. What do you use?

Oh, and it does smell good, clean, but not perfumy.

Kara


----------



## LuvMyHavanese

I really havent used anything but I will use(at times) Humectress diluted to spray on when i brush. I have read wonderful things about ice on ice. I actually go to groomers forums & read what kinds of products they use & like or dislike. That really is informative. Also what they go thru as groomers is interesting to read.


----------



## JimMontana

There's another current thread "Puppy Cuts",
http://www.havaneseforum.com/showthread.php?t=625
which is about trims and has some photos etc. If you go to the current last response, I just reposted a link that Marj had posted earlier.

We've done Minka now twice using scissors, including yesterday which didn't turn out bad at all for us amateurs. Very sharp scissors with smooth quick action, and cutting gradually at first. Minka's also very good and patient with it.


----------



## LuvMyHavanese

I have seen that thread. What gorgeous pictures. It made me curious to see if anyone is doing it themselves! The cuts look 'professional'.


----------



## ama0722

I have only ever cut matts out of Dora. I did puppy cut the maltese once though. It was her second summer and what started out as a little trim because she was having such bad tear face, well, I kept cutting and it became Edward Scizzor hands. Just remember you can always cut more, but you can't put hair back <BG> Here was a before and after. I probably took half her coat in all but it does grow back!

Amanda


----------



## CapotesMom

I scissor cut Capote's hair around his feet and bootie..but I didnt take pictures because it was more of a necessity than a grooming beautifying venture. 

It looked rather choppy but served it's purpose (hey..I majored in interior design..not dog grooming! ) 

It's grown out a bit and looks ok now but that first day I just kept telling myself that at least he wasn't peeing on the hair on his paws anymore.. lol


----------



## Jane

Yes! I scissor cut my dog's hair and do all my own grooming. I like a very long puppy cut. I thought it would be easier to do it the way I wanted than to micromanage some poor groomer! I have made lots of mistakes, but I think I am finally getting a handle on how to trim the body/head/legs/feet the way I like it. 

For Lincoln's first haircut, I asked a friend (a Hav breeder who also cuts people hair) to show me how to cut my dog's hair and she did a great job! After that, I tried it myself and realized she obviously had some skills I didn't  But, with practice, I am learning. And thankfully the mistakes grow out!

I also used to cut the body hair the same length all around, but now I prefer to just trim the bottom part to get it off the ground (and I layer it so it doesn't look lopped off). I use thinning shears around the neck area since his hair is super thick there (like a lion's mane)!

Here's a photo of Lincoln standing up.....

Jane


----------



## Thumper

Jane and Amanda,

Looks like you both do a GREAT job! I'm inspired now  I should probably start working up the courage now..........I have trimmed a little around her eyes and feet, but I know the time will come when she needs a more labor intensive cut! 

Layering sounds like a great way to help keep them cool w/o having to go too short. 

Lincoln looks fabulous! Such a cutie.

Kara


----------



## Jane

Thanks, Kara! 

It really helps to have a grooming table. And I also recently got an inexpensive grooming arm (with loop) from PetEdge. That made a huge difference - otherwise Lincoln was pacing and turning and moving a lot. I put him in "the loop", cut one side, give him a break, then do the other side, another break, etc. So it takes a couple of hours to do a full trim, but I don't do it very often.


----------



## LuvMyHavanese

That looks great Jane. Now im imspired to! Thanks for the pics.


----------



## marjrc

Here is a neat set of clips on thinning your Havanese's hair w/o losing the Hav look.






I would recommend going to youtube to see the whole set. The member's name is: mrhavanese.

There are 8 or 9 clips I think, showing the whole process. The photo quality is poor, but you get the idea and I learned a couple of things watching it. I learned how to properly use my thinning shears! 

WARNING from Kimberly : *"... we have a handler out here who owns a grooming shop and does grooming all during the week, and is now a Hav breeder. She cautioned me about doing any thinning on a Hav coat, and even being extra careful in how you handle mats because any uneven hair lengths naturally create new mats. She said that the closer the hairs are all to one length, the less likely the hair will mat, but the more variance in hair length, the more opportunity the hairs have to start tangling together. Thinning or using a dematting rake can actually create a huge nightmare in grooming, but it does look good for a few days."*


----------



## Sissygirl

Man - if I brushed Sissy like that - she would report me.........lolololol

I know he is just showing technique. But I am praising, loving, spoiling...lolololo


----------



## marjrc

LOL I agree, Marie. The guy is doing his job, but I'll bet the Hav is used to it. He's a champion so no doubt had this type of quick, brusque brushing by the ringside many times before a show. 

I am definitely getting a grooming table. This business of doing the boys' hair on the kitchen table worked great for a while, but now that I'm cutting, shaping, doing all kinds of things and they keep backing away from me, I want to have them secure and at a higher height (I'm tall) so I can do the job better. 

I'll just tell hubby it's my Christmas present!


----------



## ama0722

Marj- I love the little table topper I got from petedge. It is a life saver. I often take it outside so I dont have to clean the hair up (yeah my neighbors have to love me!) I know you said you can't get pet edge for a reasonable price but if you can find something like this $30 and you can put it anywhere. I gotta think small... my new house is TINY! It also spins around and adjusts. I can put it on the coffee table, the outdoors, the counter, etc. Whereever I want it!


----------



## Havtahava

I'll have to go look at the other videos to see what else he has up there, but I would not recommend that slicker method if you want a good looking coat. Sure, you'll thin it out, but with the vigorous brushing and raking back and forth like that, you'll get a lot of broken ends on most coats. Yikes!

For those of you on the e-mail groups, that is JerOme, a long-time Hav breeder on the east coast.


----------



## Havtahava

Marj, another option is if you have a Costco near you, those small collapsable tables are a decent height and are only $25 or so. I cover mine with a terry bassinet sheet (with elastic) and then throw another towel over the top for easy clean-up. Unfortunately, if you want a grooming arm, I don't think there are any that are made with a thick enough bracket to affix to the Costco table.


----------



## Laurief

It is so funny that you guys posted this thread today! I am going to try and cut one of my guys for the first time ever!! Linda inspired me to learn how to groom my own dogs. I bathed Lily today, took pics, and will try to cut her hair tonight (with hubbys help) If she turns out terrible, you wont hear from me for about 6 weeks, if it turns out good, I will post some pics!! I already did all three of their feet and nails, and if Lily turns out ok, I will be doing the other two later this week. It will be interesting!!! Wish me luck.
Laurie


----------



## Paige

Marj, I got a grooming table with the arm for around $45.00 off of ebay..


----------



## mckennasedona

Marj,
Definitely go for the grooming table. I couldn't do anything to my girls without one. Best investment I've made, along with the greyhound comb! Their hair is growing out and having them at the correct height is a back saver and makes it easier to get to all their various body parts! The table top one Amanda has looks cool but I doubt my 16 lb girl would fit on it. 

Susan


----------



## ama0722

Laurie- always remember it is just a hair cut. I messed up my maltese pretty badly but everyone thought she was just suppose to be cute and fluffy... I will see if I can find a pic. Lets just say kitchen shears to quite a bit of work!

Amanda


----------



## Paige

Here's a table with the arm on ebay, It looks like mine.. I couldn't groom without it...http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&Item=190164128803&Category=20751&_trksid=p3907.m29


----------



## Paige

I didn't think the slicker was a good idea either, Nigel's breeder used them and I didn't like what it did you their fur..I have never used one.
But the thought of thinning them out seems like a good idea..Does anyone know of any problems it could cause...more matting ect..

I asked him to send me a picture of that dog finished, so I could see what the cut looked like....I would love to find something easier, but for them still to have most of their fur. Bathing and brushing 3 in full coat is a long process.


----------



## Paige

Laurie, he was using curved scissors which seemed to help in shaping the dog. I going to have to look for some of those..Good Luck!!!!! It always grows back.


----------



## Jan D

Hey Laurie, I'm interested to hear how it worked for you. Don't worry, any mistakes will grow out! Each time you do it you'll learn a little more and get better and better at it! I have snipped Havee a little here and there. Did you get clippers from PetEdge? If so, which one did you buy? I'm very interested in doing this with Havee. Linda gave such a great demo at the playdate--she inspired me!


----------



## JASHavanese

LuvMyHavanese said:


> Has anyone here tried to cut your Havs hair on their entire body? Whether it be with scissors or clippers?I would love to know how it turned out:Cry: & if you have pics! I have been tempted to scissor cut Tripp's hair but i am not sure yet. I am to scared he will look like :mullet: . His coat is so gorgeous but im afraid it wont grow back the same.


I have, but I owned a couple of beauty shops so I don't think I count. I used scissors and clippers with a guard.


----------



## JASHavanese

Thumperlove said:


> oh, and....btw, thanks for cursing me with a MATT! LOL, Yesterday, after I was joking about having the only Hav that didn't matt, I found one! Right by her NOSE! Egads! It was a PAIN to get out, and she was NOT happy about me trying to brush it out, she was whimpering, so I had to pick the whole matt out with my fingers.
> 
> So it has begun........... :frusty:
> 
> Kara


Ah the fun days Kara  Welcome to the hav club LOL


----------



## JASHavanese

LuvMyHavanese said:


> ound: :laugh: :bounce: ound: :laugh: :bounce: ound: :laugh: :bounce:


LOL Shannon you are sooooooooooooo bad!


----------



## Havtahava

reece said:


> But the thought of thinning them out seems like a good idea..Does anyone know of any problems it could cause...more matting ect..


Paige, we have a handler out here who owns a grooming shop and does grooming all during the week, and is now a Hav breeder. She cautioned me about doing any thinning on a Hav coat, and even being extra careful in how you handle mats because any uneven hair lengths naturally create new mats. She said that the closer the hairs are all to one length, the less likely the hair will mat, but the more variance in hair length, the more opportunity the hairs have to start tangling together. Thinning or using a dematting rake can actually create a huge nightmare in grooming, but it does look good for a few days.


----------



## lfung5

I like to keep my guys short, because they hike so much. I love the longer look but it's impossible for me to keep all 3 long. Scudder is long for show, but here's a picture of Bella and Fred. I use Oster dog clippers with a 1/4 and 1/2 inch guard. If I want to keep the face a bit longer I'll use the 1/2 inch guard. I normally cut the body with the 1/4 guard. It's very easy.


----------



## lfung5

Laurief said:


> It is so funny that you guys posted this thread today! I am going to try and cut one of my guys for the first time ever!! Linda inspired me to learn how to groom my own dogs. I bathed Lily today, took pics, and will try to cut her hair tonight (with hubbys help) If she turns out terrible, you wont hear from me for about 6 weeks, if it turns out good, I will post some pics!! I already did all three of their feet and nails, and if Lily turns out ok, I will be doing the other two later this week. It will be interesting!!! Wish me luck.
> Laurie


Go get um tiger! I can't wait to see pics!


----------



## Laurief

Jan, I bought the same clippers that Linda used the Oster Lucky Dog clippers but then had to also buy a universal Oster slip on clippers. 
Lily was an Angel!! She sat perfectly and was so good. I am so proud of her. I did this only by watching Linda do her grooming. I did not take a class or watch a video, I figured it is just hair and it will grow back. Now mind you in the after pics you will see a little hair that needs to be clipped on the bottom, but I got that after I took the pic. So here is the before & after.
I do my guys in shorter puppy cuts, so I do not know how these clippers would work for a longer cut, but I am sure anyone who grooms their long haired pups could guide you.


----------



## lfung5

OMG! You did a great job. I can't believe how great she looks. You are a natural. Think of all the money you will save............perhaps enough to buy a stroller?


----------



## lfung5

Ps. did you get her belly?


----------



## Jane

Laurie, I think you did a great job with the haircutting! She looks great!

And Linda, I really like how you trimmed your dogs' faces - they look really cute!

I give Lincoln a scissor trim about twice a year - he still looks like he has a full coat when I'm done - but if I didn't trim him, I think he would have a floor length coat that he'd just be swimming in! If anyone needs help doing a scissor trim (but leaving length on the dog), just PM me anytime.


----------



## Laurief

After looking at these pictures it really did not seem like she got cut much, but her body hair was so long it was curling and a ton came off of her back.
Linda, I did try to do her belly, as much as I could get with hubbys help. Tomorrow I will finish her belly off with the scissors. It didnt want to traumatize her too much in one day. Mommy is usually associated with good things, so I dont want her to be too upset with me.
I agree, I have 1/2 the price saved for the stroller already - another month or so, I will have it paid for!! I am anxious to do the other two. I have not called and told my groomer yet, I only xcelled the aptmt but didnt tell her why. I guess I am going to have to do that at some point.


----------



## good buddy

I think you did a nice job on Lily! Heck if I had to pay for three to be groomed, I'd for sure want to cut them myself! Then you have more money for toys!! 

Marj, gee I hope I can see the video on the haircutting later. Thank you for posting it. My 'puter is messing up and I haven't been able to view video since last night! One minute it was fine...now not so good! and I even tried re-installing flashplayer and I can't get it to install!  I need a techie! :frusty:


----------



## JASHavanese

ama0722 said:


> I have only ever cut matts out of Dora. I did puppy cut the maltese once though. It was her second summer and what started out as a little trim because she was having such bad tear face, well, I kept cutting and it became Edward Scizzor hands. Just remember you can always cut more, but you can't put hair back <BG> Here was a before and after. I probably took half her coat in all but it does grow back!
> 
> Amanda


She looks great Amanda!!!!!!!


----------



## Lina

I think you did a great job on Lily, Laurie! She looks great.


----------



## JASHavanese

Jane said:


> Yes! I scissor cut my dog's hair and do all my own grooming. I like a very long puppy cut. I thought it would be easier to do it the way I wanted than to micromanage some poor groomer! I have made lots of mistakes, but I think I am finally getting a handle on how to trim the body/head/legs/feet the way I like it.
> 
> For Lincoln's first haircut, I asked a friend (a Hav breeder who also cuts people hair) to show me how to cut my dog's hair and she did a great job! After that, I tried it myself and realized she obviously had some skills I didn't  But, with practice, I am learning. And thankfully the mistakes grow out!
> 
> I also used to cut the body hair the same length all around, but now I prefer to just trim the bottom part to get it off the ground (and I layer it so it doesn't look lopped off). I use thinning shears around the neck area since his hair is super thick there (like a lion's mane)!
> 
> Here's a photo of Lincoln standing up.....
> 
> Jane


You do good work Jane!!


----------



## ama0722

I quit going to the groomers too when I thought about the money we were spending and yeah, the tools are expensive but you definetly get your money's worth!

She looks very good!!!

Amanda


----------



## ama0722

Jan,
My old groomer referred to it as her "contemporary" hair cut. I got so frustrated with her matts and start cutting with the kitchen scizzors!!! I think you can't mess it up too much (or at least I like to think so!)

Amanda


----------



## JASHavanese

Laurief said:


> Jan, I bought the same clippers that Linda used the Oster Lucky Dog clippers but then had to also buy a universal Oster slip on clippers.
> Lily was an Angel!! She sat perfectly and was so good. I am so proud of her. I did this only by watching Linda do her grooming. I did not take a class or watch a video, I figured it is just hair and it will grow back. Now mind you in the after pics you will see a little hair that needs to be clipped on the bottom, but I got that after I took the pic. So here is the before & after.
> I do my guys in shorter puppy cuts, so I do not know how these clippers would work for a longer cut, but I am sure anyone who grooms their long haired pups could guide you.


Laurie and Linda, you guys do a great job!!!
I tried the Oster clippers but for me they got hot really fast so I changed to the Wahl clippers that are corded. The ones I really love are my Wahl Arco Cordless. I had my first one for 5 years and just bought another. I can run them forever without them getting hot.


----------



## JASHavanese

ama0722 said:


> Jan,
> My old groomer referred to it as her "contemporary" hair cut. I got so frustrated with her matts and start cutting with the kitchen scizzors!!! I think you can't mess it up too much (or at least I like to think so!)
> 
> Amanda


I can mess up. I used my old cordless clippers and forgot the guards fall off of that one and have a couple of patches that went right to the skin. Oops!
I'm really impressed with your work!


----------



## Havtahava

Laurie, you did a great job on Lily! Very impressive!


----------



## Jan D

Lily looks great Laurie! You'll save a bunch of money now---that's my motivation. Thanks for the info on the clippers


----------



## Missy

LuvMyHavanese said:


> Has anyone here tried to cut your Havs hair on their entire body? Whether it be with scissors or clippers?I would love to know how it turned out:Cry: & if you have pics! I have been tempted to scissor cut Tripp's hair but i am not sure yet. I am to scared he will look like :mullet: . His coat is so gorgeous but im afraid it wont grow back the same.


Oh yes, I believe when I fist joined the forum-- I posted a thread that said take away my scissors!!! Jasper just looked un-even, and when I took a scissors to Cash when he first came home (I couldn't see him squat to pee) he looked like something the cat dragged in... no pictures I am sorry to say.

But Linda your pups look great - I like their faces too. they look like puppies.

And Laurie, Lily looks awesome, that was your first time? it looks totally professional to me...


----------



## Jane

JASHavanese said:


> You do good work Jane!!


Thanks, Jan. I learned from Katie (MopTopHavanese) on the forum...she gave Lincoln his first haircut and I watched her every move! :biggrin1:


----------



## Thumper

Laurie,

She looks GREAT!!! It looks like she was professionally cut. I swear! I never in a million years would've guess that was a first attempt by a newbie. WOW! How inspiring 

Linda must've given a great class! Yay for Linda!

She's the cutest! I can't wait to see the boys  

Kara


----------



## lfung5

I think Laurie's just a quick learner and one of my best students.LOL!


----------



## Paige

Wow, you did a great job Laurie...Think of all the things that you can buy with all the money you will save...


----------



## Laurief

The best part is that Lily fell asleep on her back this morning, so I grabbed the scissors and got her belly done too!!! Now I have to work on the other two. Thanks for all the support!!


----------



## mintchip

Jane said:


> Thanks, Jan. I learned from Katie (MopTopHavanese) on the forum...she gave Lincoln his first haircut and I watched her every move! :biggrin1:


Great job Jane. Can I make an appointment with you for Oliver?:ear:


----------



## Jane

mintchip said:


> Great job Jane. Can I make an appointment with you for Oliver?:ear:


I don't know if you should trust me with Oliver! I think I've only learned how to trim a Lincoln-shaped Hav!! :biggrin1:


----------



## LuvMyHavanese

Havtahava said:


> Thinning or using a dematting rake can actually create a huge nightmare in grooming, but it does look good for a few days.


After seeing that youtube video I was so excited that there might be hope to making grooming a thick coat easier & to try the thinning method until i read this! *Thanks for ruining it for me Kimberly!!!! :laugh:*


----------



## LuvMyHavanese

Just teasing. I actually appreciate you letting us know that. Is it better to just trim the hair an even length all over? I dont want the hair too short but need it easier to manage.


----------



## Paige

*Marj,* I know you use thining shears on Ricky. Do you find that it causes more matts?


----------



## Doggie Nut

Hey, if anyone needs their dogs hair cut I hear that DEB'S kids are great at it!!:becky:


----------



## kgiese

My Hav has lots of thick bushy hair on the back of his neck. What do you do cutting wise to thin it out? Is this the result of the groomer using the thinning shears on him? I'm trying to let his hair grow out from a short cut, but don't plan on it hitting the floor. --Any hints and/or suggestions would be appreciated.

Karen
Hank's Mom


----------



## irnfit

Laurie, great job on Lily. :clap2: You're a fast learner and Linda is a good teacher.

I keep mine long and I have used both a dematter and a thinner, but don't like what they do to the coat. I also think it causes more mats. Now I just use the rotating comb and a pin brush and a scissor if I need it.


----------



## irnfit

If you read the "Lost Dog" thread, just one more reason to groom your own dog.


----------



## Julie

Great job Laurie......you must of got some great tips from Linda.:whoo::clap2:For Linda and Laurie!:clap2::whoo:


----------



## Laurief

Well I just did Logan and am so pleased. This is much easier than I thought!! And best yet, am saving lots of $$$ He isnt perfect, but perfect enough for me!!


----------



## Havtahava

Doggie Nut said:


> Hey, if anyone needs their dogs hair cut I hear that DEB'S kids are great at it!!:becky:


Vicki, you are so bad!!! :laugh:

Shannon, it depends on the results you want. Do you want less care? Then cut it the same length all over the body. Do you want the long hair look? Then thin it out, but be prepared for more maintenance needed.


----------



## lfung5

That's exactly how I feel. My guys aren't perfect, but they are rough and ready! I am very frugal and like to save anywhere I can. Ok, people call me tight, except when it comes to my dogs!

Pictures please.


----------



## Jane

LuvMyHavanese said:


> Just teasing. I actually appreciate you letting us know that. Is it better to just trim the hair an even length all over? I dont want the hair too short but need it easier to manage.


Shannon,

I find it easier to just cut the length from the bottom up with my thick-coated Hav, Lincoln. I just trim the length from the bottom (maybe 1-2") BUT I don't just cut straight across - you don't want a harsh, chopped off line. I pull the hair away from the body at an angle and then trim to layer just the bottom inch or two. It looks more natural that way.


----------



## Jane

kgiese said:


> My Hav has lots of thick bushy hair on the back of his neck. What do you do cutting wise to thin it out? Is this the result of the groomer using the thinning shears on him? I'm trying to let his hair grow out from a short cut, but don't plan on it hitting the floor. --Any hints and/or suggestions would be appreciated.
> 
> Karen
> Hank's Mom


Hi Karen:

Lincoln has the same problem - he can look like a Lion! I have used thinning shears on the neck area only to keep it under control, but yes, Kimberly is right, that with the different length hairs, it does mat more easily. Since it is just the neck area, I can deal with it. My breeder told me she uses a special stripping tool that she can show me how to use on Lincoln to thin out the neck hair. I haven't had time to schlep him up there though to get the demonstration yet....


----------



## Gracie's Mom

I am so impressed that so many of you home groom. I can't wait for Gracie to get home - 8 more days. It has been painful waiting, but time is closing in. Yeah!!

I purchased Grooming Small Dogs with Long Coats Video from Petedge.com. It is $60 - OUCH!! It includes the trim and the puppy cut. It is pretty easy for a beginner to understand. You may have to adjust it according to the exact cut you are looking for. I believe it was made in the 80's - so a bit old (Comes in VHS Only). Not super professional, but definitely some good tips. It shows the cut from beginning to end. She primarily focuses on ****zu's, but the puppy cut is pretty stand throughout all the long haired breeds. I found it to be helpful as a beginner that is a little afraid to begin without guidance, though a bit pricey for a VHS.

I LOVE all the tips I'm getting from all of you. I'm sure that I will PMing many of you when I get a chance to try it myself. Now - I just need Gracie. Argh - 8 more days. It is killing me to wait that long!!

Karen


----------



## ama0722

I am frugal but not nearly as much as my husband. So it is hard to justify 3 going to the groomers but over the last 6 months, I have saved almost a 1/4 of a havanese puppy doing it myself! Also Dora's hair is getting so much longer and gorgeous!

Amanda


----------



## Paige

Amanda. I am frugal like your husband, I knew before I got mine that they would never visit a groomer, that it would be my job.

I read everything I could on grooming a havanese that I could find. I learned alot from the Joyous Havanese..


----------



## irnfit

I keep mine long. Kodi has been to the groomer a couple of times, but Shelby has never been. I do all grooming - baths, nails, trimming feet, etc. After watching Linda's demo, I wouldn't hesitate to trim them myself. She did a real good job on Freddie, and I guess once they get used to it, it is a lot easier.


----------



## marjrc

Kimberly wrote: *"Paige, we have a handler out here who owns a grooming shop and does grooming all during the week, and is now a Hav breeder. She cautioned me about doing any thinning on a Hav coat, and even being extra careful in how you handle mats because any uneven hair lengths naturally create new mats. She said that the closer the hairs are all to one length, the less likely the hair will mat, but the more variance in hair length, the more opportunity the hairs have to start tangling together. Thinning or using a dematting rake can actually create a huge nightmare in grooming, but it does look good for a few days."*

Hmmmmmm...... that makes sense, Kimberly! I will copy and paste this post of yours along with the video clip I added to this thread, just as a 'warning'. I totally agree about using a slicker damaging the dog's hair ! I don't dare use one of those.

Paige, I did thin Ricky's hair out using Jerome's technique (from that video) and I like the way it looks. I can imagine how it would tend to mat more easily though, but it's too soon to tell. I thinned Ricky's hair before this and had no trouble, but then I do keep his hair pretty short these days.

I checked out your link at eBay, Paige and was going to email him asking about shipping costs, but saw that he only ships to the U.S. Bummer!! Great price. I will look at other eBay sellers tomorrow. Thanks for the tip!! 

Laurie, Lexi IS an angel. After all, that is her Halloween costume. lol
What a sweetie to let Mom experiment on her. She looks GREAT !!! Way to go, girl!


----------



## marjrc

Amanda, I saw that turntable but Ricky is too big for it. He is tall and long and weighs 15.5 lbs so it wont' work for me. It would be great though! Looks sooooo handy!

I am going to call PetEdge tomorrow and see what their shipping costs are for one of their tables. It's cheaper than from a Cdn. supplier and with our exchange rate being in our favor, it might be worth getting it there. I will also check with eBay.


----------



## Thumper

eaglehavanese said:


> I am so impressed that so many of you home groom. I can't wait for Gracie to get home - 8 more days. It has been painful waiting, but time is closing in. Yeah!!
> 
> I purchased Grooming Small Dogs with Long Coats Video from Petedge.com. It is $60 - OUCH!! It includes the trim and the puppy cut. It is pretty easy for a beginner to understand. You may have to adjust it according to the exact cut you are looking for. I believe it was made in the 80's - so a bit old (Comes in VHS Only). Not super professional, but definitely some good tips. It shows the cut from beginning to end. She primarily focuses on ****zu's, but the puppy cut is pretty stand throughout all the long haired breeds. I found it to be helpful as a beginner that is a little afraid to begin without guidance, though a bit pricey for a VHS.
> 
> I LOVE all the tips I'm getting from all of you. I'm sure that I will PMing many of you when I get a chance to try it myself. Now - I just need Gracie. Argh - 8 more days. It is killing me to wait that long!!
> 
> Karen


Karen, the last few days are the LONGEST! lol, hate to break it to you  I suggest you busy yourself shopping for Gracie! ound:

I agree with the theory that uneven hair length promotes new mats! I find that to be true. Gucci mats in the same places and the fur is uneven there (collar and armpits) I'm looking forward to this stage ending, that's for sure. I just noticed another small mat on her neck. Atleast she is now pretty patient and doesn't squirm anymore.

Kara


----------



## LuvMyHavanese

Thumperlove said:


> Atleast she is now pretty patient and doesn't squirm anymore.
> Kara


Kara, when does the squirming stop? Jax is 6 months old will NOT sit still for anything. You pick him up & after 2 seconds he is squirming to get down. You can barely trim his nails, or even brush him. I try holding him on my lap & just run the brush quickly thru him to get him used to it(i started this when i 1st got him) but hasnt really helped. He has so many mats on his legs & i cant even keep him still to cut them off. I took him to the vet last night(he puked the whole trip) for his ear treatment & had them trim his nails-HA! that didnt happen. 
He will let you hold him on occasion when he wants some lovin' but other than that, forget it!

Anyone have ANY suggestions before he starts to blow coat & he becomes so matted i will have to put him under anesthesia just to shave him(just kidding)?


----------



## Havtahava

Shannon, some dogs seem to have more fight in them when it comes to this. Is there anyway you can remove Tripp & Dreamer from the room once a day and just spend some time with Jax in grooming? If you make it a routine that is stress-free and full of his favorite treat, maybe you can condition him.

Does Jax have any favorite spots for touch, rubbing or scratching? My boys love to have their bellies rubbed so I try to rub it with a brush when they are young to get them used to associating the brush with a good feeling. (Piaget still runs to me when I pull out a brush, even if he is totally engulfed in play, but I realize that is unusual.)


----------



## marjrc

Yup, Kimberly, that does sound unusual! lol How nice though. Wow! 

I agree that maybe some quieter, one on one time with Jax might settle him down a little bit. I know it's hard to do with two other dogs in the house, but it might be worth a try for a few days/weeks. 

Do you use a grooming table with arm/loop ? Can't remember if you mentioned that before.... It can help keep him there, in place and you can start very slowly with loads of praise and maybe treats. For a while, if I treated Ricky while I groomed him, he'd get totally hyper so that didn't work for me. 

Luckily, they both sit pretty much o.k. throughout a grooming. They do try to back away from me and because we use the kitchen table for their combing/brushing, there's room for them to do that. I often have to hold with one arm, though they don't really squirm, and comb with the other. That's why I'm ordering a table today!


----------



## LuvMyHavanese

Marj, i am ordering a grooming table also. Where are you getting yours from? I havent decided yet. I have thought about the grooming loop/arm & i keep picturing Jax in the loop then he starts squirming & then he hangs himself!(not literally but you get the idea).

Thanks for the suggetions Kimberly. Do you think its needed to remove the other dogs from the room even if they are very calm? just wondering. 
I posted an earlier thread when i 1st got Jax stating he never gave me kisses etc.. but he does give kisses now but he still doesnt really like be still long enough to be rubbed much-only on occasion!

I dont want to give the wrong impression. He really is very loving & sweet but is just a little, um......crazy! But he is soooo cute & sweet. JUst a big squirmer! He definately has fun!!


----------



## Havtahava

With some dogs it can just take a while to find out what makes them tick (or come for that special rub, treat, etc.)

I was suggesting that the other two be out of the room just to eliminate distractions for Jax. He's young and if you can keep his focus, and reward him often, it should change the reluctance quickly. If he isn't drawn to them (vs. you for grooming), then it wouldn't be a problem. However, if he is fighting the grooming time and running to them instead, I'd remove them from the room. If he's up on a table, keeping them in the room is probably OK too.


----------



## Paige

Shannon, they do sell this http://trainingandcontrol.petedge.com/Master-Equipment-Sliding-Safety-Release-TP18145.pro. I just recently started using the arm, mainly for blowdrying...I do find it helps...I'm going to see if hubby can make me one of these http://grooming.petedge.com/Metro-G...tegoryId=190&categoryId=191&subCategoryId=265 , if not I am going to buy me one..I think it would make things easier...

I am always looking for ways to make grooming three dogs easier.


----------



## LuvMyHavanese

Havtahava said:


> With some dogs it can just take a while to find out what makes them tick (or come for that special rub, treat, etc.)


I see what you are saying & yes, that makes perfect sense!

The only thing that i know for sure that makes him 'tick' is food. You would think i starve him the way he acts. He is starting to calm down in that area which is nice to see.

Kimberly, i would love to see a video of Piaget come running to you when you pull the brush out so i can show it to my dogs! Maybe they can learn from it!


----------



## LuvMyHavanese

Thanks Paige! I didnt even know they sold that. I will definately get both of those. Love the quick release! LIke you, i will see if my handy hubby can make me a 3rd arm. Great ideas, thanks!


----------



## Havtahava

Shannon, don't hold your breath for that video, but I think that is probably the easiest one we could do! (Much easier than trying to get video in the show ring.)

Paige, that double clamp is sometimes found at hardware stores, but the only one I've found that carries it regularly is Harbor Freight Tools, so if you have one near you, you can stop and ask them about it. It may help to print the picture and take it with you though.

Edited to say:
Oops! I had the name of the store wrong. It is Harbor Freight (not Freight Harbor).
Here is a link to their retail locations.


----------



## Paige

Thanks Kimberly, there is one in Louisville...I will go and see if they have it.


----------



## Suuske747

I think my Sierra Style cut piccies are in the puppy cut thread....I'll have a look.... as mentioned there, I groom Sierra myself....no grooming table though....



hahahaha, just kidding...
but I do use an unusual object as a grooming table when I need to do some cutting here and there...... I set up the ironing board, throw a towel over it and ready I am....it has the perfect height for me 

Oh here it is, my message in the puppy cut thread....



Suuske747 said:


> Hello all,
> 
> Sierra isn't a medium cut, isn't a long coat, isn't a puppy cut,
> She's kept in "Sierra style"
> 
> I keep the fur around the legs shorter, in the face towards the chest and on top I keep it shorter as well, and under the tail as well..
> 
> It gives her a streamlined look, long and short but very naturally
> 
> In Summer the fur on the belly is only 2 cm longs....but unseen because of the long hair hanging over it along the sides....


As you can see in my recent images in my Gallery spot, her fur has grown a lot since that picture, but it still has the same look to it.....I just love it that way.....

to get that streamlined look, I open the scissors half....start at the top and while I move downwards I slowly close the siccors so you cut the tips off, I keep doing that movement until I get the shape outlines I want, so you can never cut too much......and that way I get that streamlined look I want her to have....

I am not a pro either, but with small steps, lots a patience and treats hahaha you can get far!


----------



## Laurief

Wow those pictures of Sierra are spooky - take a look at my Lily's before picture. Dont they look like twins??


----------



## LuvMyHavanese

I just LOVE Sierra's cut. THat is exactly the look i want(for my dogs-not me!). Thanks for the pics again!


----------



## JASHavanese

Jane said:


> Thanks, Jan. I learned from Katie (MopTopHavanese) on the forum...she gave Lincoln his first haircut and I watched her every move! :biggrin1:


:cheer2: Katie, you're a good teacher! You had a good student also


----------



## JASHavanese

Sierra looks so nice! :cheer2:


----------



## Lina

Shannon, Kubrick used to hate getting brushed, and now when he sees me with the brush, he will come running to get groomed. My trick was to use freeze dried liver treats (cut into very small pieces) so that I could feed them to him after every spot that he doesn't like too much (like armpits). He also only gets freeze dried liver at grooming, so he knows that's a special treat and he loves it. Just make sure to cut one cube into very small pieces so that one can last through the whole session. It works really well for us!


----------



## LuvMyHavanese

Has anyone used the brand Master Equipment grooming tables? I see them & Midwest on Petedge website. Just wondering which is better.


----------



## marjrc

LuvMyHavanese said:


> Has anyone used the brand Master Equipment grooming tables? I see them & Midwest on Petedge website. Just wondering which is better.


I just placed my order! :whoo: I decided to call it in so I could discuss the shipping fees and it was really worth it for me to order. I got this one: http://grooming.petedge.com/Master-...tegoryId=190&categoryId=191&subCategoryId=192

I also got some rolled leather collars which I can't seem to find anywhere, the Intelli-bark sonar control and some chamois towels for 'super drying'. Anyway, good deal. All in all, incl. shipping, it's about $160. At a Cdn. online site, the table was about $150 ! I'm happy.


----------



## Paige

Looks like my table Marj...you will be happy that you got it.


----------



## lfung5

I LOVE the way you cut Sierra. It sounds and looks like a lot of work.


----------



## judith

i am ready to give it a try, what kind of scissors do you all use. do you prefer clippers or scissors?


----------



## mintchip

Please take before and after photos for us


----------



## judith

lol mintchip, not yet, i just had her groomed yesterday. that is why i want to try it myself. i have yet to be satisfied. i keep trying to find someone that does a good job and stick with them. i am sorry, no photos. i have had webtv for years, it was so simple. it is taking me time (slow but steady) to learn the computer and then i will learn to do photos. thanks for being so patient!


----------



## Lynn

LuvMyHavanese said:


> Kara, when does the squirming stop? Jax is 6 months old will NOT sit still for anything. You pick him up & after 2 seconds he is squirming to get down. You can barely trim his nails, or even brush him.
> 
> Anyone have ANY suggestions before he starts to blow coat & he becomes so matted i will have to put him under anesthesia just to shave him(just kidding)?


Shannon,

All I can say is don't give up, or lose hope. Casper was the worst, I felt just like you. I really wanted to keep him in full coat, and he was so hard to handle. He is now comes to me when I say we need to brush him, and it is our special time. He is a year old, and he calmed down alot as he got older.

When he was younger my husband had to brush him because I could not, and he had to be really strict with him and make him mind. I had to leave the room. But if we didn't do that he would not have learn to stay still.

Then I started grooming him, and he had learned there was no way out of it, and I started adding belly rubs and lots of kisses and some treats more loving than treats. We do it every day now and I say something like it is time for your brushing and he comes and makes Missy think he is getting really special treatment. It will get better

I am still fighting mats, I have tried different brushes and find some work alot better than others.


----------



## Thumper

I think the key to getting mats out is cutting them just so. Do you pull them apart sideways and try to see which hairs are creating the mat and carefully snip them trying not to take out any *length* to the fur. I"ll slip the scissors and try to cut as little as possible, or if the mat isn't that bad I can pull it apart with my fingers.

I try to mostly use my fingers (nails) on the mats and gently brush out.

I found a GREAT tiny comb. One side is fine, and the other side is super fine, it is made for teacup breeds and it works great on mats and under her eyes.

I'll see if I can find it online.

This is IT...it is the comb on the FAR left of the screen. It is tiny! lol, but great for small spaces like her face or under her arms. This is my new fav. comb. lol

http://www.gwlittle.com/prod/Produc...227/COMBO-Li-l-Pals-BIG-Grooming-Set_985.aspx

Kara


----------



## LuvMyHavanese

Thanks everyone for your tips & advice.

I do have to say that i tried to trim Tripp yesterday..........boy did i screw up. I thought of starting another thread to show pictures but i dont think i could bare to hear you all gasp in horror!! And yes, you would GASP! The funny/sad thing is that i only screwed up 1 side and i dont think i can fix it. 

I am sure glad hair grows back!


----------



## Havtahava

Awwww, I know you're probably bummed about it, but it will grow back quickly, Shannon.


----------



## Thumper

Aww, Shannon! 

It probably doesn't look as bad as you think it is  I think we tend to be overcritical of ourselves sometimes. Even if you did mess up, it grows back and I'm sure Tripp won't complain! 

Kara


----------



## SMARTY

Give it time the hair will grow back. Look at it this way you could have paid a groomer big bucks and still hated it.:faint: :Cry:  :faint: :Cry:  This way it was a major learning experiencd.:whoo:eace:


----------



## Squirt

Shannon, Tripp's hair will grow back in no time.

Kara, I have that same Lil Pals comb, and I love love it. It is great for the face and armpits, but I really use it everywhere. Of course, Squirt is tiny, so the tiny comb is appropriate.


----------



## LuvMyHavanese

You know, i would rather it be me who messes up his hair than a groomer. I really wasnt that upset, but if a groomer did that i would sue! lol...

I may post a picture-not sure yet.


----------



## SMARTY

Shannon, I have to say Tripp did have a beautiful coat when I saw him in Va. I can only imagine how hard it was to keep. Smarty’s hair is starting to get long and she brings in leaves, pine straw, sticks and everything else without a root system. 

Post the photos, we are all family here. Laugh together, cry together. Not sure which this will be. Good before and after shots would be a help with our “learning experience.”


----------



## LuvMyHavanese

Well, maybe someone can tell me how to fix it, if possible. I cut it too short by his rear leg but his hair is so full, it looks like i cut it straight across(i didnt) and not 'layered'. I am (somewhat)afraid to do anything else. I wanted it not all the same lentgh so it looked natural. *sigh*. Here is a before and after. And this is *before* his bath! EGADS!


----------



## Jane

Hi Shannon!

Great photos! OK. I feel your pain - Lincoln got several "oops" kinds of cuts in the beginning. But don't despair or give up! 

My advice would be to trim the rest of him before going back to try to "fix" the rear leg. Then you will see better if you need to fix it or just let it grow out. You don't want to cut too short on the other side to balance it, if you know what I mean. Better to have an "oops" in one spot than in two spots. 

After you trim the rest of him, if you want to try to "fix" it, you can try to blend the short part into the hair next to it (near the butt), or at least layer the short part so it blends as best/smoothly as possible into the leg hair. 

You might want to just leave it alone though and wait for it to grow out--especially if his hair grows fast.

After you trim the rest, maybe you can post another photo if you want more opinions....


----------



## LuvMyHavanese

THanks Jane. Well the other side looks ok. The bad side i did 1st!


----------



## SMARTY

Shannon, I think you are upset over nothing. Tripp looks adorable. You might use some thinning shears on the ends or do like a very thin rickrack cut on the very ends to keep it from having a blunt look.


----------



## Laurief

i THINK HE LOOKS GREAT!!!


----------



## Thumper

Shannon,

It honestly does NOT look bad! I swear, it really doesn't. I probably wouldn't have noticed the shorter part had you not mentioned it. Really!

It looks like a darling and manageable length. Don't be so hard on yourself! He is a beauty!

Kara


----------



## Lina

Shannon, it really doesn't look that bad and it's hair, it WILL grow out!

Though I have to admit that I am cracking up, though not at his haircut but rather at the expression on Tripp's face! It looks like he's smirking at you giving him a haircut in the first place. ound:


----------



## LuvMyHavanese

You all are being too kind! It actually looks much more 'blunt' than the picture shows. Here is his otherside. I havent quite finished that side yet but its looks more natural i think.


----------



## Laurief

Well if you think that that is bad, then I am not going to post my pics of my guys that I cut!!


----------



## LuvMyHavanese

Oh please do. I dont want to feel like i am the only one who did this!


----------



## Jane

Shannon,

The other side of Tripp is looking good! You might want to trim more around the front part of the left rear leg - the top half - not straight across, but at a 45 degree angle to follow the line of his leg. Boy, it is hard to describe in words!

For the legs, I used to do heavy layering - cutting all the hair on the leg the same length, but I don't do that anymore. I decided I like the hair on the leg to also fall naturally and look more continuous with the line of hairs on the body above it. So, I just pull the bottom 1" of hair around the bottom of the leg and layer it. (I trim in a circle around the paws first, and then do the leg layering along the bottom.)

I know it can be frustrating, but you are learning a TON from this first haircut! Don't give up yet - you are on your way to becoming a pro!! And with 3, you'll save a small fortune on grooming!


----------



## Havtahava

Shannon, that doesn't look bad at all. I know it feels like it is pretty harsh to you, but from the photos you posted, I'm really impressed with the job you did! I don't think I even dared to keep evidence of my first trim of Tinky. It was bad, bad, bad. I gave her one more cut later, and it was so much better, but I don't think I'll cut her down again. LOL!


----------



## LuvMyHavanese

Kimberly i think you are being way too kind but thanks! I know i need to trim more but i chickened out. I will try again in a day or 2.


----------



## maryam187

Shannon,
until I saw the other side and your note to stare at his left rear leg I hadn't even noticed anything 'abnormal'. Now I understand what you mean. I have no great advice for you for this time other than leave it alone until it grows out a little and then try to even it out with his other side.
I have never cut a dog's hair, but I do cut my own. I have somewhat long hair with layers. What I do to cut my hair is to pull the hair at a 90 Degree angle from my head and then cut it straight ------------ and then I cut the end again in an angled way, making the ends look like VVVVV if that makes sense. It's so hard to explain, poooh. I should also tell you, that when I part my hair for the layers, I do that vertically (in relation to my head) and not horizontally, because that would give you very obvious layers. I prefer them to blend in.
OMG, I'm not going to reread this, cause I'm sure it's confusing. Don't even know if my great advice is applicable to dogs. But hey, at least I tried...


----------



## mintchip

You did great for your first time. That is a million percent better than I could do!!!


----------



## marjrc

Shannon, thank you for feeling comfortable enough to share the pics of Tripp. It is a great learning tool for all of us trying to do our own cutting of our Havs!

I agree that it's not a huge 'mistake' at all. I see the difference now that you've posted a pic of his other side, but it probably is best to let that grow out and work on it later.

Don't do what I would do! I am scissor-happy once I get started and I'd be snipping left and right, up and down - you know... like Edwards Scissorshand - LOL! By the time I'm done, there isn't much left. lol


----------



## marjrc

Paige, I'm very excited now that I've finally committed to ordering a table. I got a notice this morning that it's been shipped! YAAAAAAAY!! :whoo:


----------



## LuvMyHavanese

Marj, if you look closely in my pics of Tripp you will see his 'grooming table' is actually a paint/work bench. It works well but I really need a grooming table. I just have to choose one.


----------



## Olliesmom

Well - I had about had it....Austin's hair had never been cut except for his bangs and trimmed underneath a bit....well the blowing has begun....

So yesterday I stacked 2 king size pillows on our isalnd - got him to finally calm down - and went after his belly and his area I would call his paw pits and his feet and anything else I could cut that would not show when he is standing!...cut out all the mats - (which I HAD been trying to keep up with) cut short what was left and..... to my amazement ... *IT WORKED*!!!! eace:

We will see for how long but unless you plan on showing - give it a try if you like the long hair look!!!


----------



## Cosmosmom

I just had the boys groomed and bathed . She scissor cuts them - every time they look a little different .. but always cute 
In the summer she cuts their hair shorter on the belly to keep them cool . Now she left it longer on their tummy as it is cooler and the grass is damp most of the time .. .. 
Their hair is short on top but it grows fast .
They both seem to mat _ cosmo more than ahnold so they stay short and it is easier for me . David says they are construction dogs and they have to look the part - a little more butch .. 
They have a new pal Pepe the pit bull on the job site and they just adore him .. No worries he is a sweet old soul and he would never harm them . He is just thrilled he can come to work with his Dad and does not get left at home.


----------



## LuvMyHavanese

Catherine, we need pictures please!!!:biggrin1:


----------



## mckennasedona

I just discovered this thread and Shannon, I am very impressed!! You did a great job for your first time. 

My girls had awful first haircuts and they were done by a groomer!! I'm letting their coats grow out for as long as I can since they seem to be past their coat blowing stages. We'll see how long it lasts before I cave. LOL

Susan


----------



## mintchip

Susan--your girls always look great!!
Sally


----------



## Olliesmom

i took pix but he is so white under you cant see much but i will download what i have later!!!


----------



## LuvMyHavanese

Thanks Susan, i am actually far from done but i just posted the 'work in progress' pics. I hope to finish this weekend. Maybe i can salvage his coat!


----------



## Olliesmom

Here are some pix of Austin's hidden cut...sorry on the paw shots - just too white to see how it is cut!


----------



## maryam187

Hahaha, those pictures are hilarious! :laugh: Look at his face ound: What a cute naked belly...


----------



## MaddiesMom

Catherine- I personally *love* the shaved belly and armpits. You never see it unless the dog is on its back, and even then, it looks cute. Plus, its nicer to give Maddie a belly rub with a nice, smooth, pink belly. My hands don't get tangled up in her hair. Also, when its really hot out, I put a cold, wet paper towel on her bare belly, and it really cools her down. Yay for shaved bellies! :clap2:


----------



## Suuske747

Shannon, I think we non-professionals, we need to learn by making mistakes.....you'll be fine!!
Yes I go for short-haired belly too hahahaha


----------



## LuvMyHavanese

He is so cute Catherine. YOu did a great job.


----------



## LuvMyHavanese

Suuske747 said:


> Shannon, I think we non-professionals, we need to learn by making mistakes.....you'll be fine!!
> Yes I go for short-haired belly too hahahaha


Um, sorry but by looking at Sierra, her hair looks like its done by a pro! 
I see no mistakes on her!! You do a great job.


----------



## Cosmosmom

I agree Short in the belly works wonders for cooling them off when it is really hot .. Cosmo figured it out so fast - he just lies down on the cool tile or over an air conditioning vent ..


----------



## marjrc

Catherine, great job!! I think it's cleaner and doesn't smell so much when they have less hair on their bellies. I have to LOL at those pics though. Poor guy looks like he's being held up at a bank!!! 

Oh - got my grooming table yest., from PetEdge, though it's still in the box. I had to pay $64 for customs fees!!! Not duty, that was peanuts, less than $4, but fees to UPS ! OUCH!!!!! Believe it or not, I still save a few bucks, but man, it sucks!


----------



## lfung5

I just cut Scudder today. Here is the new and improved Scudder!


----------



## Lina

Linda Scudder looks very cute in his new 'do!


----------



## Jane

Scudder looks great! Linda, can you share your tips for how you trim their faces? How do you do the beard/muzzle areas? I am still having trouble with those areas.

Lincoln is due for a big haircut this weekend.....maybe Sunday :biggrin1:


----------



## lfung5

Jane said:


> Scudder looks great! Linda, can you share your tips for how you trim their faces? How do you do the beard/muzzle areas? I am still having trouble with those areas.
> 
> Lincoln is due for a big haircut this weekend.....maybe Sunday :biggrin1:


Thanks for the compliments guys!

I use clippers with different length guards. I did his body& legs with a 3/4 inch guard. I did his entire head, ears and face with 1/2 inch guard. I just follow the direction the hair grows. Then I went back with 1/4 inch guard for the chn & beard, belly and top of head. His hair was sticking straight up, so I decided to go shorter. I only shape the feet & ear length with scissors, but the rest is done with the clippers. When you do the face lift up the ears and follow the shape of the face/head. It is easy. If you do it, please let me know how you make out!


----------



## pjewel

Linda, huh??? What do you mean by those guards? What are they? Can I see what they look like somewhere? I'd love to try to groom Milo myself but I'm terrified I'll mangle him.


----------



## lfung5

pjewel said:


> Linda, huh??? What do you mean by those guards? What are they? Can I see what they look like somewhere? I'd love to try to groom Milo myself but I'm terrified I'll mangle him.


I have an Oster clipper for dogs. I think you can buy them on petedge. They also have a set of universal guards you can buy. They are plastic and slip over the clipper blade and cut the hair to the length of the guard you choose. The universal set is good because they work with any pair of Oster clippers. They are a bit tricky ti get on, but once you figure it out it's easy. If you start with the largest guard you have room for mistakes!

Try this link to the blades on petedge. I know Laurie just bought them.

http://grooming.petedge.com/Oster-U...Id=191&subCategoryId=262&subsubCategoryId=338


----------



## lfung5

Here's how his body came out with the 3/4 inch guard. He would not stay still.


----------



## lfung5

LuvMyHavanese said:


> Well, maybe someone can tell me how to fix it, if possible. I cut it too short by his rear leg but his hair is so full, it looks like i cut it straight across(i didnt) and not 'layered'. I am (somewhat)afraid to do anything else. I wanted it not all the same lentgh so it looked natural. *sigh*. Here is a before and after. And this is *before* his bath! EGADS!


If you cut a hard line you can use a pair of thinning scissors just on the ends to defuse the line. So you cut about 1/4- 1/2 inch from the ends and it will make the hard line look softer.


----------



## Laurief

I love the clippers that Linda recommended and the clip on clippers. Once you get the hang of the face, it is real easy. Logan and Lily let me do it with no problem at all. I am still having some problems getting the bellies done as they dont like it, so I have resorted to using the scissors on the belly when they are sleeping and in their "hussy" position!!


----------



## Jane

I gave Lincoln his semi-annual haircut today, finally. He has lost a lot of hair from being on the Prednisone - it is falling out in little clumps all over the house. He needed some thinning anyway 

I still have the most trouble with the chest and face. The chest always looks pretty choppy but w/i a couple of days, the choppiness starts to grow out and become less noticeable. His neck (the lion's mane) still needs some thinning - maybe tomorrow! He's got a little bit of a bubble-butt shape from the rear, but then when I look at Scout (who has never been trimmed), he also has a bubble-butt shape too. :laugh:

Well, this time it took me about 1 1/2 hours, so I am getting faster. Time for some ibuprofen since my back hurts from all that bending! I fed Lincoln his lunch kibble while he was suffering on the table which helped him be a little more patient today! :bored:

Photos: Before and afters....side view and front view.


----------



## irnfit

Great job - he looks beautiful!


----------



## Havtahava

You did a fabulous job on Lincoln, Jane!


----------



## Jane

Thanks Michele and Kimberly! He looks a little "bichon-y" for now - but it is amazing how fast his coat grows. He is a fur-farm!


----------



## MopTop Havanese

Jane he looks great!
Emmy can get that "poof" neck too~! Must be a LilPawz thing....hehe
I won't even post pics to show you what I did to Daisy! Lets just say her to-the-floor coat is gone...and she sulked for 3 days~~


----------



## pjewel

Jane and Linda,

I'm so impressed. The cuts look great. How I wish I could do it. Milo is getting really scruffy looking, especially between his eyes where I'm letting it grow in after the groomer cut it all off the first time. It's at that impossible stage now where it looks like he's a mess. I wouldn't begin to know how to cut the face (without actually cutting his face). (Sigh) One day.


----------



## Lina

Jane, I think Lincoln looks great! I would love to do a cut like yours myself one day... I guess we shall see if I can survive the blowing coat stage. LOL.


----------



## MaddiesMom

Gosh, Jane, Lincoln looks great! You do better than most professionals! Of course, Lincoln is a handsome guy, and he looks great in his new "do".


----------



## Jan D

Lincoln is such a good boy for you! His cut looks terrific! I'm ordering the clippers, new scissors, and I'm going to give it a try too!


----------



## mintchip

He looks great! I hope he is feeling better also


----------



## Paige

WOW...Lincoln looks great!!!!!


----------



## lfung5

Wow, you did a great job! I love the longer look on Lincoln.


----------



## Laurief

Wow - he looks great!!


----------



## Paige

Laurie, I love your new avatar...Is the picture since their cut?


----------



## Laurief

Yes, but I only cut Lily and Logan. I decided that since Lexi has a different type of hair, and is a little more tainty and cleaner, that I might let hers go a little longer. So she only got ears, tail, feet and nails done. But I am happy with Logan's and Lily's., Which reminds me I still have to call my groomer and give her the bad news. The exciting thing for me is that the supplies cost me what it costs for all 3 to get haircuts, so next month, I am saving money already!!!
Laurie


----------



## Jane

Laurie,

I also love your new avatar! It looks like it could be the jacket for a cool record album (OK- does that date me?)

Their cuts look so cute!


----------



## Paige

Jane said:


> Laurie,
> 
> I also love your new avatar! It looks like it could be the jacket for a cool record album (OK- does that date me?)
> 
> Their cuts look so cute!


Like "Three Dog Night"


----------



## Laurief

ound:ound:


----------



## Julie

Great clip on that handsome Lincoln!If I was going to cut Quincy,it would be like that......no doubt!I think he just looks cuddly!:hug:


----------



## marjrc

Wow!! Great job, Jane! I think Lincoln is gorgeous, with or without the haircut.  What a cutie!

Yup, I'd guess that after 1.5. hrs doing that I'd get a backache too. I had to do Ricky's cut last month in 4 days, taking lots of breaks! lol

Katie, c'mon! We want to see pics of Daisy! It helps us no matter how "bad" you might think it is. Do it as a good cause towards educating the rest of us.


----------



## kgiese

OK. So can anyone tell me what I should do or tell my groomer about cutting Hank's hair? I've been letting it grow out and his face and tail are gorgeous, but his body looks like a black cotton ball waving in the wind when he runs. Ha! Is it possible to get the curly coats straight or kind of straight by thinning the hair or using sissors? I've seriously been thinking of trying it myself, but I haven't worked up the courage to start cutting on his hair.

Karen
Hank's Mom


----------



## JASHavanese

Olliesmom said:


> Here are some pix of Austin's hidden cut...sorry on the paw shots - just too white to see how it is cut!


He looks great!! :kiss:


----------



## JASHavanese

Great job Jane!!


----------



## Obiwanhavanese

I scissor trim Obi all the time, I trim his paws once every 2-3 weeks and try and keep the fur the same length all the way around... with all the rain in Vancouver during the fall and winter, a bit of trimming helps keep him cleaner.


----------



## marjrc

kgiese said:


> OK. So can anyone tell me what I should do or tell my groomer about cutting Hank's hair? I've been letting it grow out and his face and tail are gorgeous, but his body looks like a black cotton ball waving in the wind when he runs. Ha! Is it possible to get the curly coats straight or kind of straight by thinning the hair or using sissors? I've seriously been thinking of trying it myself, but I haven't worked up the courage to start cutting on his hair.
> 
> Karen
> Hank's Mom


Hi Karen,

I would worry about thinning a thick, curly coat because it then might look like one big poof ball! Maybe not..... ? I think thicker hair might end up looking a little thinner the more you let it grow. Eventually it might hang better and not look so puffbull-like. I'm just guessing, I dont' know for sure! lol

I know of a few people who had poofy, airy Havs trimmed and it didn't look so hot.,... unless you trim very short. I love the long face hairs and tail too so it's nice to keep that. Check out the 'puppy cut' thread, Karen! Maybe there are ideas there for you to try...... http://havaneseforum.com/showthread.php?t=625&highlight=puppy

Good luck!


----------



## kgiese

Marj, thanks for answering. I think I'll just keep letting his hair grow unless it starts matting really bad. Hopefully it'll start getting straighter with some weight on it. He was blowing coat last year and I thought I'd go nuts trying to keep the matting combed out. His hair has changed again and is starting to look pretty good, and it so soft, but if I cut it short everyone thinks he's a poodle. His face and tail look nothing like a poodle! One of these days I'll have to get some good photos of him and post them. I'm asking Santa to bring me a digital camera for Christmas.

Karen
Hank's Mom


----------



## Jane

kgiese said:


> OK. So can anyone tell me what I should do or tell my groomer about cutting Hank's hair? I've been letting it grow out and his face and tail are gorgeous, but his body looks like a black cotton ball waving in the wind when he runs. Ha! Is it possible to get the curly coats straight or kind of straight by thinning the hair or using sissors? I've seriously been thinking of trying it myself, but I haven't worked up the courage to start cutting on his hair.
> 
> Karen
> Hank's Mom


Hi Karen:

My only suggestion would be to try blow drying his hair straight after bathing him. If you hold the dryer relatively still while repeatedly brushing through the coat as it dries, you might be able to straighten it. Just brush straight though in the direction the coat grows - not in a scooping motion.

I'm not sure what would happen if you try to thin it....


----------



## Jane

Thanks, Julie, Marj and Jan!

I'm going to work on thinning out his coat around the neck with a special dematting tool I borrowed from a friend. I did some yesterday but he still needs more. I'm doing it gradually so I don't over do it! I'll post photos once I get him looking like a Hav (vs. a lion)!


----------



## Paige

Okay ladies...after seeing what a great job everyone else was doing...I thought I would give it a try on my three boys....I did pm Jane and get pointers on how she did Lincoln..Thanks Jane...

I want to also add...that I tried the distilled water with coat handlers conditioner..and OMG...what a difference..

I have been dealing with static on Reece for so long and guess what it's gone...AMAZING...:hail::hail:I can't remember who told us this tip..but I want to say THANK YOU...THANK YOU:hail::hail:

I cut and bathed them last Tuesday.....I didn't brush them again until today...NO MATTS...NONE..and it only took me about 30 minutes to brush out three dogs....

So here are the pictures...they are not as impressive as the distilled water...but hopefully I will get better......I had trimmed Reece once before, when he was about 8 months old...This was Preston's and NIgel first haircut...

They don't look as happy as normal because they are on the grooming table..They are good about it...but they don't like being there...


----------



## Havtahava

Great job, Paige! I'm so impressed with the perfect line under the bodies of each of them. That's one area that always stands out so much when it is done poorly, but yours stands out because it is so perfect!

I think the distilled water trick was shared three years ago at the National. At first, I had a hard time believing it could make much difference, but it sure is impressive, isn't it?


----------



## Laurief

YAY Paige!!!!!! I am glad you finally posted them, cause I thought they looked great!!! Kisses to the boys!


----------



## MaddiesMom

Great job on the boys, Paige! I'm so impressed with those of you who can do it yourselves. I haven't tried the distilled water with my Coat Handlers Conditioner, but I'm going to try it. Thanks for the tip!


----------



## LuvMyHavanese

What does the distilled water do? Does it just help with static or is there something else?


----------



## Paige

LuvMyHavanese said:


> What does the distilled water do? Does it just help with static or is there something else?


It made them SUPER soft, and mat free...I didn't brush them for 5 days and not matts...


----------



## Julie

:clap2:Great job Paige!:clap2:
They look super!


----------



## Lina

Paige, the boys look GORGEOUS! You did an amazing job! 

I really want to try the distilled water thing with Kubrick now! How much of the Coat Handler and how much of the distilled water should I use?


----------



## maryam187

Wow, Paige! They look like they've been groomed by a professional groomer! Great job!!!


----------



## SMARTY

Paige your boys look great. I don't think a professional could have done better. When we got home this afternoon, Smarty did her RLH all through the leaves and brush. I just spent 20 minutes getting the stuff out of her coat. I didn't think I was going to cut her, but after that and seeing your boys I just might.


----------



## Paige

Lina said:


> Paige, the boys look GORGEOUS! You did an amazing job!
> 
> I really want to try the distilled water thing with Kubrick now! How much of the Coat Handler and how much of the distilled water should I use?


I did 15 to 1...I have a bottle that I got from petedge that has measurements on it....


----------



## Lina

Is this when you soak them with it? Or is it just to wash them with the conditioner diluted in distilled water like I normally do except with normal water - I usually just spray the conditioner on him.


----------



## Paige

Lina said:


> Is this when you soak them with it? Or is it just to wash them with the conditioner diluted in distilled water like I normally do except with normal water - I usually just spray the conditioner on him.


I bathe them with regular water...and then poured the conditioner on them that is mixed with the distilled water...then I wrapped them in a towel and heated up another towel in the microwave...after the first towel soaked up the excess..I wrapped them in the heated towel...they loved that..and then held them in it for about 20 minutes...then blow dried them.


----------



## Jane

Hi Paige!!

Your boys look GREAT! You did a really excellent job. I can't believe it is your first time trimming them! And you had THREE to do. WOW!!! :biggrin1:

I've got to try the distilled water trick too. I hadn't heard of that! I dilute the Coat Handler's less than the recommended 15:1 so there is more conditioner - it seems to help Lincoln's coat to get less dry.


----------



## Thumper

They look WONDERUL!!!!!!!!!! :clap2::clap2::clap2:

I also have been using the distilled the last few baths and that is AMAZING!

Today, I used it with the new Eqyss shampoo and conditioner and she feels FABULOUSLY soft.

Kara


----------



## MaddiesMom

Paige- So you don't rinse off the conditioner? You just leave it on? I know it can be a leave in conditioner, but I usually rinse it lightly off. If you leave it on with the distilled water, then that makes sense. I'm going to try that!!


----------



## Dana

*Cutting the hair*

Yes, I have cut about two inches off and left about 5-6! It was not hard to do and I got it pretty even. the neck and face are a little harder because I didn't know what to use as my guide because the ear hair got in the way. I like it though and she's a fluffy little doll. Dana


----------



## Paige

MaddiesMom said:


> Paige- So you don't rinse off the conditioner? You just leave it on? I know it can be a leave in conditioner, but I usually rinse it lightly off. If you leave it on with the distilled water, then that makes sense. I'm going to try that!!


No, I dilute 15 to 1 and leave it on...you will love it...


----------



## luv3havs

Paige,
I love the way they look.
How did you cut their heads and faces?


----------



## havaluv

Paige. they look absolutely gorgeous! I'm going to try your distilled water trick too!


----------



## lfung5

Wow, you did a great job! Bravo Paige!


----------



## irnfit

Paige, great job. The boys look terrific.


----------



## LuvMyHavanese

Can you just use the distilled water as a final rinse? I dont use Coat Handler & my conditioner(i am using Isle of Dog) is used full strenth. Thanks.


----------



## ama0722

Paige,
I think you just found what you should be doing on the side- heck, it could easily pay for another neezer!

Amanda


----------



## Paige

LuvMyHavanese said:


> Can you just use the distilled water as a final rinse? I dont use Coat Handler & my conditioner(i am using Isle of Dog) is used full strenth. Thanks.


I would say you could...Let us know how it works....

Is isle of dog a leave in?


----------



## Cosmosmom

Totally amazing !!
What a beautiful job !!


----------



## mckennasedona

Wow, Paige, the boys look great! I'll have to try the distilled water. I use Coat Handlers diluted in bottled water but perhaps the distilled might help with Sedona's frizzies.

Great grooming job.


----------



## Dana

My Piper looks so much like Maddie! I thought Piper was looking at me! I have used that warm towel after bath ever since Piper was a baby. I bathed her every other day to get her used to being groomed because I just didn't want to fight with a dog over grooming. It worked because she seems to like her bath. In fact, she gets provoked when I'm in the shower and she's not invited. The new trick is to nose the shampoo and condition bottles into the tub if I ignor her at the side of the tub. I solved one problem only to create another. This is the funniest dog I've ever had and the smartest too. BTW, you did a great job, Paige.. Dana


----------



## JAEwton

Due to Katie playing in the sprinkler's with my Yorkie I had to have her shaved bald. She now had hair growing in curl's all over her body. Poor girl sure had to be upset over her look's but now she look's like she did when she was 3 month's old. Check out my pictures in the album's.


----------



## marjrc

Whoa!!!!!! Paige you are amazing!!! I love what you did. Your boys look absolutely awesome!!! I see Nigel is losing some of his darker coloring, but he looks great! So soft.... 

We actually drink distilled water as our main water source and I have a dispenser in the house so we usually have lots of the stuff, but to use it as a rinse? Who'd a thunk it?? lol 

So the final step is a conditioner, diluted with the distilled water? How about conditioning and rinsing that off with the dist. water? I could never hold on to either of my boys for 20 mins, in a towel. Oh my. They'd go nuts! All they want to do is RLH after a bath. lol


----------



## ChristineL

I cut both of mines hair. I'm scared to show you pics incase it turns you off from giving it a go! I am FAR from professional, and Kahlua in particular often looks like I've hacked her up with a lawnmower when I cut her hair. Buffy is easy as she has a little afro going on, but Kahlua's hair is so dead straight it's hard to make her look decent when I get the scissors out! I can't find one of Kahlua looking freshly hacked, but here is Buffy in her "puppy cut".


----------



## ChristineL

Paige, I'm impressed you can get yours to stand still on the table. Mine always end up in my lap wrestling for freedom.


----------



## Lina

I think Buffy looks adorable! I like the cut you gave her.


----------



## Paige

marjrc said:


> Whoa!!!!!! Paige you are amazing!!! I love what you did. Your boys look absolutely awesome!!! I see Nigel is losing some of his darker coloring, but he looks great! So soft....
> 
> We actually drink distilled water as our main water source and I have a dispenser in the house so we usually have lots of the stuff, but to use it as a rinse? Who'd a thunk it?? lol
> 
> So the final step is a conditioner, diluted with the distilled water? How about conditioning and rinsing that off with the dist. water? I could never hold on to either of my boys for 20 mins, in a towel. Oh my. They'd go nuts! All they want to do is RLH after a bath. lol


Try wrapping them in a heated towel Marj, they might surprise you.


----------



## Paige

Buffy looks great!!!


----------



## Thumper

Buffy looks Precious! Paige, how do you warm the towels? Towel warmer or Microwave or dryer?

Maybe I'll ask for a towel warmer for Christmas! Those are pretty neat.

Kara


----------



## Paige

Thumperlove said:


> Buffy looks Precious! Paige, how do you warm the towels? Towel warmer or Microwave or dryer?
> 
> Maybe I'll ask for a towel warmer for Christmas! Those are pretty neat.
> 
> Kara


I heated them in the microwave. I tried the dryer but it took to long.


----------



## lfung5

Christine.
I think you did a very nice job.
Paige, 
I love the hot towel idea. It's like a doggy spa!


----------



## Paige

lfung5 said:


> Christine.
> I think you did a very nice job.
> Paige,
> *I love the hot towel idea. It's like a doggy spa*!


As If we don't spoil them too much already..ound:


----------



## luv3havs

*towel warmer for Christmas*

Kara,
you crack me up..
You must have every gadget known.
Where do you keep all the "stuff" you have for your princess?


----------



## Guest

I heard, and found it was true after cutting my Aussie short, that it can change the texture and color of the coat. My friend has repeatidly cut her Hav and his hair has gone from black and white to gray and course... My imagination?? I don't want to chance it..


----------



## Lina

Havs tend to change colors and coat texture (I've heard of some going from cottony to silky or vice versa) even if you don't cut them, so I'm not sure it would matter. However, if your Hav has some type of tipping (like Kubrick has black tipping in some areas), it's possible to lose it completely.


----------



## Thumper

luv2havs said:


> Kara,
> you crack me up..
> You must have every gadget known.
> Where do you keep all the "stuff" you have for your princess?


Heck, LOL! The towel warmer would be for ME too!!! :bounce: I know someone that has one, I just don't see myself fluffing a towel in the dryer for me or Gucci, lol.....well, ya never know? ound:

Her 'stuff' is scattered about. Right now, I'm working on her Christmas Stocking  Its always something! She's like another child (which, by the way..I've got 4 new stockings for the daughters going this week too!)

Kara


----------



## JanB

A towel warmer...what a great idea! Tessa shivers when I give her a bath no matter how many towels I wrap her in. You know, Kara, we were going to build a house and put one in, but found this house and chose not to build. I think they would be wonderful (and yes, for me too!)


----------



## Thumper

Jan, our friends in Michigan have those "heated floors".....WOW are those cool! If I ever build a house!!!!!! I hate stepping on cold tile, so I always wear my Ugg slippers. And a towel warmer!

And a little vaccuum sucky in the kitchen to sweep the scraps into (those are WAY cool!)

I could think of a bazillion things I'd build into a house, between me and my husband, I'd drive the contractors to drink! LOL

But back to towels...I always wrap Gucci up and then we go lay in bed under the covers and warm up a minute before we hit the grooming table, she's just SOO pitiful when she trembles. 

Kara


----------



## maryam187

Kara, heated floors are TERRIBLE! They can lead to varicosis in no time and I'm sure you want to keep your nice legs as they are, LOL.


----------



## Thumper

maryam187 said:


> Kara, heated floors are TERRIBLE! They can lead to varicosis in no time and I'm sure you want to keep your nice legs as they are, LOL.


HUH? Really? I had never heard of that!! LOL! I doubt my husband would go for it since we only have 4 cold months a year or so. I'll stick w/ my Ugglies....but the built in vacuum system and towel warming holder is a MUST! 

Kara


----------



## Guest

Kara ...that sounds like an urban legend! Wouldn't the cause of varacose veins come from walking around with no shoes on instead of the heated floors? You'd think the heated floors would be theraputic to one's feet....

The only adverse thing I heard about those heated floors was the expense at having to tear them up for a repair...think about that one!


----------



## Thumper

Hmm..

Maryam, do you know something we dont' know about how it causes them in your medical studies?

Oh..gosh......I can't imagine ripping the floors up to fix something. What an utter nightmare that would be...and we are always fixing something in our house and our house is only 10 years old! But they threw it together with silly putty and elmer's glue!!!!!! Oh, and did I mention all the beer cans/bottles we found when we dug the hole for the pool? ound: Some of these contractors around here are...ugh.

I managed to get through three pregnancies without varicose veins or stretch marks, that's pretty amazing to me! I hope that I never get them, but who knows? 

Kara


----------



## JanB

We're a medical family and have never heard of varicose veins from heated floors! 

When we were going to build we had a long list of "wants", incl heated towel racks, the vacuum pan in the kitchen, heated tile in bathrooms...etc, etc. I'm sure when we actually got into the cost of all these things we would have eliminated most, lol! I put a runner in my bathroom, and along with rugs at the sinks, our feet barely touch the tile. But I do miss the central vac we had in our last house.....


----------

